# Why the lies



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Fished yesterday at Bushwood from 2 -10 pm not even a nible then I asked the store across the pier they havn't seen or heard of any croakers being caught , a lying tongue is a abomination to the Lord :--|


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Early Croakers*

It could be true though! I remember back when I use to do alot of croaker fishing, I use to catch them Mid to late April,,,,AND BIG ONES! Maybe a nice school came in at that moment...> Who know???????


Penn


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

*That's why it's called fishing and not catching.*

The only way to almost guarantee fish is to go to a fish market.


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Whenever croakers are in this early they don't leave they are here to feed and get fat and ready to spawn in semi-tropical waters in South America


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

nylfish said:


> Whenever croakers are in this early they don't leave they are here to feed and get fat and ready to spawn in semi-tropical waters in South America


Are you sure about that ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

my good buddy just got back from PLO. caught about 13 croakers on bloodworms and squid. and yes when the croakers are caught, the croakers will stay to feed for several months. lets go get them fellows!!!


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

If you go to the tackle box in lexington park you can see crokers that were caught in the Bushwood area. They are there, but bite mostly in the evening imo.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have heard from guys i repsect that they are here.. so in my opinion they are here.. I stil think this is just the beginning of them coming in so it may not be full blown..


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

*Croakers does not like some people*

Fished ST Clement,Bushwood, Point-lockout since Thursday-last night 5-10 30 pm nothing no croakers when I was leaving I asked the dnr police who was parked in the dark at P/L/O who said he has't seen any croakers all year


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Guess they already left for "South America"


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Normark said:


> Guess they already left for "South America"


,,Please say this isnt true.I was looking forward to landing a few up in the Delaware river late summer this year.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

It was a joke, they have not left..... they just have not shown up yet. :beer:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

FISHERMAN T said:


> my good buddy just got back from PLO. caught about 13 croakers on bloodworms and squid. and yes when the croakers are caught, the croakers will stay to feed for several months. lets go get them fellows!!!


yes maybe off a boat but not by land. the story was most likely fabricated by Ken lamb, the Tacklebox, The Quades, & Md dnr fishing report to jump start the season since we are in a recession. ive had buddies who have gone down on both days & were told by Dnr when they were leaving that no 1 has caught any croaker this week in the park!!!
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62706


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> I have heard from guys i repsect that they are here.. so in my opinion they are here.. I stil think this is just the beginning of them coming in so it may not be full blown..


 most likely in deep water. i fell for the reports also but should hav used my common sense that if they were catching at bushwood md the why arent they catching at colonial beach va which is rt across the potomac from bushwood . even down at james river they arent that big!!

i just think with the weather situation the way it is they will be here deep by the weekend of may2


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I agree should be around the middle of May. Could be some early ones but not many.

John


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

A few years back, they showed up around the first part of April in North Beach and we slayed em...> SO, don't think they are not in the area. Give it a minute, the weather has changed a bit, a bit of rain.... let the temps soar a bit and you can guarantee a bite. I'm gonna hit a spot of mine in VA next week sometime so hopefully they'll be there...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> A few years back, they showed up around the first part of April in North Beach and we slayed em...> SO, don't think they are not in the area. Give it a minute, the weather has changed a bit, a bit of rain.... let the temps soar a bit and you can guarantee a bite. I'm gonna hit a spot of mine in VA next week sometime so hopefully they'll be there...


...and it was awesome. esp 3 cats one particular night...later down to 2 that were particularly slaughtering the big pups...

i went to a place yesterday and asked, " so you guys get any croakers" they replied, "nope they arent here yet"....in my head im thinking i caught a few 7 days ago....then my friends and i left that place with 6 nice ones. 
point is, just cuz a bunch of people said they arent here yet, doesnt mean they arent there. 
...another time i went to another place and asked some passer byers, "guys hit any rock?" they replied "yeah, but its been slow. only seen a couple today, one over 30 inches." ....in my head i counted...6 over 30", ended the night with 12 over 30". also my friends and i had 5 rods out and all 12 +30" were caught on just 2 of the rods....
point- thats just how it is. sometimes youre the one with 2 rocks in the cooler, while the whole beach has none. and sometimes you watch a couple down the beach box 2 rocks, while the rest of the beach had one.(last part happened yesterday at spsp. one couple got 2 keepers while on the rest of the beach the only other keeper was caught by an A/C, Teo, aka crawfish, aka bambam, aka dumbarse."
point is...whats the topic again.....
 go fish! try it out, its ok to be the report follower, but its better to the report maker! ...
then you can you can write a book titled "how me caughted the croke-a"


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

nylfish said:


> Whenever croakers are in this early they don't leave they are here to feed and get fat and ready to spawn in semi-tropical waters in South America


Some of the time crockers have a early run , they are mostly bigger ones simaliar to blufish where the big ones come and go and the big schools come in a little later and stay. so it is very possible that is what the case is .
thats why they call it fishing and not catching


9rock


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Huntsman said:


> A few years back, they showed up around the first part of April in North Beach and we slayed em...> SO, don't think they are not in the area. Give it a minute, the weather has changed a bit, a bit of rain.... let the temps soar a bit and you can guarantee a bite. I'm gonna hit a spot of mine in VA next week sometime so hopefully they'll be there...



Huntman, i believe every1 know they are in the bay, but they are in the deep water, yet were fed by the local fishing media/business that they were more inland (bushwood,PLO et..) than they actually are .

true we all have been spoiled the last few years, but this year was more of a traditional dc/md/va winter where you would get some cold weather as well as snow.. remember folks we had quite a few near sub zero days in jan/feb.
even the Yps bit more for boater fisherman than shore fisherman because they stayed in those deep-holes/water. like i said if we can get 1 week of 70degree weather with minimal rain then they will be here deep by the weekend of May 2. otherwise if it persist to be the same then it will be more like after Mothers day!!!

Also i remembered last year on 4/18/2008 i slayed them at colonial bch va & the nites as well as the water temps were much warmer. i still  can fish at waysons cnr & jug-bay where people hav been catchin some Wps over 13inches this weekend (catfish George caught 2 that were over 13in and wer Fat as Hell).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I Agree with EC... It's best to put the time in and make the news... LOL .. I wouldn't listen 100% to any Baitshop.. there job is to sell you bait\tackle.. So one over exaggerated report can be the difference in losing money on bloodworms and making a killing.. I know a guy that lives down there (local to St. Mary's) and he says he's been catching them... I'm not sure where, but I do know it's from land.. those boys down there probably don't let their private holes get out... 

My brother has spent the last three weekends at JRBP and he's been very happy with the outcome.. All I'm saying is they may not be in full swing but I believe they're out there..


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

9 rock said:


> Some of the time crockers have a early run , they are mostly bigger ones simaliar to blufish where the big ones come and go and the big schools come in a little later and stay. so it is very possible that is what the case is .
> thats why they call it fishing and not catching
> 
> 
> 9rock


yeah, the early ones are called scouts..you need to throw them back so that they'll tell the school that it is safe to come on up..otherwise they'll head back to south america! 

What EC says is true, you gotta know where and when to fish. Most of the time it's the luck of the draw; you are at the right place at the right time. Sometimes, you're the only one catching because you can cast far; and sometimes people are catching and you're not because you're casting too far..this seems familiar!

Like EC says, get out there..OMG! EC is making sense? I must be drunk again..LOL


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

1obxnut said:


> yeah, the early ones are called scouts..you need to throw them back so that they'll tell the school that it is safe to come on up..otherwise they'll head back to south america!
> 
> What EC says is true, you gotta know where and when to fish. Most of the time it's the luck of the draw; you are at the right place at the right time. Sometimes, you're the only one catching because you can cast far; and sometimes people are catching and you're not because you're casting too far..this seems familiar!
> 
> Like EC says, get out there..OMG! EC is making sense? I must be drunk again..LOL


valid points , but the fact that when the DNR tells people that a croaker hasnt been caught at any of the 3 sections of PLO this week tells you somethin. in 7-14 days they will be here without a doubt, so back off to waysons cnr tryin to catch that 13in perch!!!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> I Agree with EC... It's best to put the time in and make the news... LOL .. I wouldn't listen 100% to any Baitshop.. there job is to sell you bait\tackle.. So one over exaggerated report can be the difference in losing money on bloodworms and making a killing.. I know a guy that lives down there (local to St. Mary's) and he says he's been catching them... I'm not sure where, but I do know it's from land.. those boys down there probably don't let their private holes get out...
> 
> My brother has spent the last three weekends at JRBP and he's been very happy with the outcome.. All I'm saying is they may not be in full swing but I believe they're out there..


Yeah Im one of the local boys in St. Marys and Kmw is right we dont let our private holes get out, but the croaker are just starting to show up it is hit or miss still nothing hot and heavy yet.


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

*croaker fishing at the surf*

Many Summer ago when I was really into catching, let say, fishing a lot, i was at AI (national Side).. one day we will get hit with croaker ... both hook will get them.. and the next day or a couple of hour later, they are gone... i guess, fishing is sometime one is lucky sometimes not.

another story..

SPSP, i see a person catching them like crazy.. ie (TunaFish) and we all just watch in amazement.. not catching them at all... i guess sometimes a person is lucky too..


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

*normark is right*

He is right the croakers came in for a few moments then left to spawn south of the border I hope they will be back after many a days


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

nylfish said:


> He is right the croakers came in for a few moments then left to spawn south of the border I hope they will be back after many a days


I was just yankin your chain because you said they go to South America to Spawn . They are NOT headed South they are headed North and will get thicker everyday .
They arent going anywhere 
Go get ya some !


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

henryenr said:


> another story..
> 
> SPSP, i see a person catching them like crazy.. ie (TunaFish) and we all just watch in amazement.. not catching them at all... i guess sometimes a person is lucky too..


That was a pretty amazing night!!! Now, where the heck did I put that horseshoe??


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

*to: earl of dc*

earl of DC 
Registered User Join Date: Nov 2008
Location: washington dc
Posts: 46 

Quote:
Originally Posted by FISHERMAN T 
my good buddy just got back from PLO. caught about 13 croakers on bloodworms and squid. and yes when the croakers are caught, the croakers will stay to feed for several months. lets go get them fellows!!! 

yes maybe off a boat but not by land. the story was most likely fabricated by Ken lamb, the Tacklebox, The Quades, & Md dnr fishing report to jump start the season since we are in a recession. ive had buddies who have gone down on both days & were told by Dnr when they were leaving that no 1 has caught any croaker this week in the park!!!
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62706 

...First of all, I dont care what you say dude.... my friend called me from PLO and reported his catches. You can believe whatever you want. Some people here can't keep their MOUTHS SHUT. Thats why I dont give fishing reports anymore. No one believes........


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was at the PLO Saturday and I got skunked but I met someone off the pier who did catch three croakers Friday night off that pier. It might not be the big run everyone expected but I don't think its all complete lies.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Guys, there croakers.... I can't imagine anybody lying about an elusive croaker catch.  Who cares?


----------



## Nakedjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hmm*

Croakers are serious business! opcorn:

I am going out again this week, ill post results..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Out Sick said:


> Guys, there croakers.... I can't imagine anybody lying about an elusive croaker catch.  Who cares?


I'm with ya  Only thing worse is Snapper Blues


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

FISHERMAN T said:


> earl of DC
> Registered User Join Date: Nov 2008
> Location: washington dc
> Posts: 46
> ...


Fisherman T "stop wearing your drawers to tight" & dont take it personal , got this from reliable sources including 1 guy who is a DNR agent. never called those reports total lies but were very misleading. well thats over because a fella named Danny caught 6 croakers around 9pm monday nite off the pier, & with the more sunshine & less precipation we all supposed to get the next 7 days, there will be no excuse for you not to catch a croaker (to me easiest fish to catch in the bay)!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

*to earl of dc*

there you go running your mouth. SHUT YOUR MOUTH BOY! I dont give a rats @ss about you or what you say. relax and settle down boy!


----------



## Nakedjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

*lol*

opcorn:

It does not seem like he is the one that needs to settle down, when you ARE YELLING AT HIM IN CAPS.. come on boys! There is enough water out there for the both of you..so go catch some croakers and tell me where they are!!! So I can get my wife to stop bugging me about getting some hardhead in the freezer! 

J


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This issue is between you to gentleman, but you're 24yo and Earl could be your grandfather.. Maybe some respect should be given..




FISHERMAN T said:


> there you go running your mouth. SHUT YOUR MOUTH BOY! I dont give a rats @ss about you or what you say. relax and settle down boy!


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> This issue is between you to gentleman, but you're 24yo and Earl could be your grandfather.. Maybe some respect should be given..


 I know he wouldn't call me boy to my face


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

this is my last post on this website. im so sick and tired of this site. theres some people that bash others reports and have nothing better to do and be a @ss! I've meet some great people/friends. I do apologize too all if I did anything wrong.(people do make mistakes) I remember a gentleman by the name of HedgeThomas??? I do believe he left this site too. He had such great fishing reports and also gave some great fishing tips but he left because theres just people on this site that loves to start stupid things. Good luck to a great season of fishing to all. peaceeeeeeeeeeeeA.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

Dont let the door hit ya on the way out. :beer:


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Just met Nate from DC tonight down at bushwood he was out for some croaker caught 3, 1 of nice size and a fat 35'' rock pics will come tomorrow sometime


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

snowape said:


> Dont let the door hit ya on the way out. :beer:


Snowape? This is more like it:


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

FISHERMAN T said:


> this is my last post on this website. im so sick and tired of this site. theres some people that bash others reports and have nothing better to do and be a @ss! I've meet some great people/friends. I do apologize too all if I did anything wrong.(people do make mistakes) I remember a gentleman by the name of HedgeThomas??? I do believe he left this site too. He had such great fishing reports and also gave some great fishing tips but he left because theres just people on this site that loves to start stupid things. Good luck to a great season of fishing to all. peaceeeeeeeeeeeeA.


HedgeThomas ? This guy ?







He started his own board and took his minions the WBB with him.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

earl of DC said:


> *yes maybe off a boat but not by land.* the story was most likely fabricated by Ken lamb, the Tacklebox, The Quades, & Md dnr fishing report to jump start the season since we are in a recession. ive had buddies who have gone down on both days & were told by Dnr when they were leaving that no 1 has caught any croaker this week in the park!!!
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62706


So you pretty much called him a LIAR 



earl of DC said:


> *Fisherman T "stop wearing your drawers to tight"* & dont take it personal , got this from reliable sources including 1 guy who is a DNR agent. never called those reports total lies but were very misleading. well thats over because a fella named Danny caught 6 croakers around 9pm monday nite off the pier, & with the more sunshine & less precipation we all supposed to get the next 7 days, there will be no excuse for you not to catch a croaker (to me easiest fish to catch in the bay)!!!


And then you want say "his drawers are too tight ?"
So a few days later someone you trusts confirms that some Croakers are around and all is supposed to be well ?

Quite a few guys here in this thread have said that either a few were around or that it has happened in the past .. Are they lying also ?

Just because you dont believe it doesnt mean it isnt true .
I'd be pissed too if you called me a liar .


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Normark said:


> So you pretty much called him a LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take time to read from the beginning of this thread Normark!!!, i never once called fisherman T or his buddy a lie. but i will stand by my sources including some Dnr agents.
anyway all that is old news. lets all go out & catch some fish:fishing:


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> take time to read from the beginning of this thread Normark!!!, i never once called fisherman T or his buddy a lie. but i will stand by my sources including some Dnr agents.
> anyway all that is old news. lets all go out & catch some fish:fishing:


What the hell do the "DNR Agents" know anyway ? Give me a break . Croakers have been caught from the Lower Nanticoke and Wicomico Rivers since the first week in April . How would the DNR know that unless the anglers called them and told them ? Even then the info could be false . I catch fish all the time and don't go around telling everybody . To be calling anyone out at all over some early season hardheads is just juvenile from the get go . Who are your "sources" anyway ? Do you know any commercial pound netters ? How about rockfish and perch netters ? Know any commercial catfish netters ? Well I do and I've seen first hand that they all have had croakers showing up in their nets since the last week in March. You guys can keep the Western Shore anyway . Mostly danglers, not anglers.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

earl of DC said:


> *yes maybe off a boat but not by land.*


That statement implies that he fabricated his report "OR" lied .
Your full of it and owe that man an apology .
Truth is "YOU" werent there now were you ?


----------



## Nakedjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

Normark said:


> That statement implies that he fabricated his report "OR" lied .
> Your full of it and owe that man an apology .
> Truth is "YOU" werent there now were you ?


Wow.. that makes things better.

Can we let this thread die please.. it is becoming a waste of 1's and 0's..


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Nakedjeeper said:


> Wow.. that makes things better.
> 
> Can we let this thread die please.. it is becoming a waste of 1's and 0's..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Guys, this is a fishing forum, not a drama forum. :--| Lets keep it to that. :beer:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*And with that said*



Fishbreath said:


> Guys, this is a fishing forum, not a drama forum. :--| Lets keep it to that. :beer:


This one is done!


----------

